# Radiographic film interpretation RTFI



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 يونيو 2009)

خاص للاخ عين الذيبة
و سلامى للاخوة فى السعودية
خاصة مهندسى الحرمين

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 يونيو 2009)

*Weld defects*

SEE ATTACHED LINK


http://www.4shared.com/file/110762120/48cb1eb/Weld_Defects-1.html


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 يونيو 2009)

*Radiographic interpretation*


هذا الملف يوضح شكل عيوب اللحام


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 يونيو 2009)

*Radiography book*

see attached file
very good book


----------



## عين الذيبه (13 يونيو 2009)

حضرة المهندس سيد احمد صلاح الصاوي سلمه الله

كم أنا ممتن لكم بهذا العمل القدير
وأسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد
وأشكر لكم سرعة التجاوب والتعاون معي شخصيا...وجميع اعضاء هذا الصرح الشامخ


بارك الله بك 
محمد


----------



## حسين كمال حسين (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

